# Guru Focus/Value Line/Other?



## ENP (30 May 2012)

Looking to get into the US markets as a longer term investor. Where is the best place to go to screen out the type of stocks I'm looking to invest in? 

I generally use these forums, my brokers website, Fool.com.au and also Roger Montgomery for company ideas in Australia. I then do my own research on the company. 

However, this is a bit more difficult for US markets. So where can I find lists or ideas of companies that fit in with my value/long term investment type criteria all in the one place?

I've heard about Value Line and also Guru Focus and also the book "100 best stocks you can buy 2012" etc.

Where do you look for ideas? Ideally I'd like companies with high ROE and a proven track record going back 10+ years of growing revenue, EPS and dividends and not too much debt.


----------



## odds-on (30 May 2012)

ENP said:


> Looking to get into the US markets as a longer term investor. Where is the best place to go to screen out the type of stocks I'm looking to invest in?
> 
> I generally use these forums, my brokers website, Fool.com.au and also Roger Montgomery for company ideas in Australia. I then do my own research on the company.
> 
> ...




In all my investment research over the last couple of years, there were numerous recommendations for Value Line Rankings, Magic Formula Screener and AAII as a source of ideas.

http://www.valueline.com/About/Ranking_System.aspx

http://www.magicformulainvesting.com/welcome.html

http://www.aaii.com/

Enjoy.

IMO, the ASX is good for short term to medium term investments, however some of the US stocks with global markets are worthy of long term investments (holding period of decades). Strong AUD and some US market madness I think is a buying opportunity but the investment timeframe has to be remembered when making any decision due to the currency risk over a short term or medium term investment, you need to buy a business you are comfortable holding for decades. I reckon a portfolio of 5 or 6 stocks like Coca Cola, Berkshire, McDonalds etc with a holding period of 10 years, the only real risk to consider is long term currency risk.


----------



## ENP (30 May 2012)

Looking into the Value Line subscription, it seems you can only subscribe to either their value 600 (which is the 600 largest companies) or their small/mid cap subscription which is companies below 5 billion. These are monthly reports which they update. 

Do they have filters on their website so for example, I can put in I want ROE higher than 14% and EPS growth over 10 years to be over 10% am I able to do that to bring up a list of stocks?


----------



## McLovin (1 February 2013)

Well I decided this year I'm going to start paying more attention to the US market. To that end I forked out for the Value Line Investment Survey and the Small/Mid Cap Newsletter. I'm not really looking for the recommendations they provide although they will be a decent screener, I just like how concisely the information is presented for further investigation.

I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2013)

George Soros Discloses Enormous J.C. Penney Investment
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/25/soros-jc-penney_n_3157882.html?utm_hp_ref=business


----------

